# fungal infection?



## wherewolf (Nov 6, 2010)

My betta, Homage (halfmoon male) has become pretty ill =/

I believe it to be a fungal infection, as he has white film all over his body. He refuses to eat, he isn't active... We're moving him from the tank he's in to a tank with heater and filter this afternoon, but I need to find him the correct treatment, any suggestions? I greatly appreciate it.

answers to the questions are as of right now.

Housing 
What size is your tank? 
1/2 gallon

What temperature is your tank? 
75 degrees

Does your tank have a filter? 
no

Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? 
no

Is your tank heated? 
no

What tank mates does your betta fish live with? 
none

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? 
freeze dried bloodworms or pellet food

How often do you feed your betta fish? 
once or twice a day

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? 
at least once a week

What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 
100%

What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? 
nutrafin betta plus water conditioner

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? 
no

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? 
loss of color, clamped tail fins, white/grey film all over

How has your betta fish's behavior changed? 
loss of appetite, difficulty swimming, weight loss

When did you start noticing the symptoms? 
a week or two ago

Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? 
I'll start him on an antifungal treatment with water changes every third day

Does your fish have any history of being ill? 
no

How old is your fish (approximately)? 
a few months, i got him in early september.



This is Homage in early september when I brought him home.












And this is him now...


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

In a half gallon tank you need to increase your water changes to 100% every-other day or two and get the temp up a little bit to at least 76F-long term affect of poor water quality and too low of temps can really stress these fish and will start to affect their immune response and soon they will be sick and stop eating

I don't use OTC medication so I can't recommend any meds or effectiveness of the product you have-personally I would do a salt treatment with aquarium salt 1tsp/gal along with 100% daily water changes for 10 days and see if that wouldn't perk him up


----------



## wherewolf (Nov 6, 2010)

Thank you so much 
I have heard a lot of good stuff about aquarium salt, I'll definitely try it.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

What I like to do when I do leave in salt treatments is to pre-mix my salt in a clean 1gal jug (milk or OJ) to make correct dosage and water changes easier. I also like to add oak leaf or IAL to my pre-mixed water to steep-the tannins in the leaf are also helpful.

You have a beautiful Betta by the way...hope he gets better soon....


----------



## wherewolf (Nov 6, 2010)

I hope so too. I bought him for my roommates when we started college.

I can try doing that, definitely. just use the pre-mixed water for the water change?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Yes, remember to add the dechlorinator (if on city water supply) to the pre-mix salt water jug and check the water temp to make sure they are within a couple of degrees between the new and old water-I keep both the fish in Qt and the pre-mix jug in the same location so that the temp is about the same (usually 76-77F)-but if the water is too cold in the jug you can microwave it or sit it in hot water until the temp equalize.


----------



## wherewolf (Nov 6, 2010)

Excellent, thank you so much


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Poor man.  Is there any way you can get him something a bit larger with a heater? Most heaters are designed for use in tanks of 2 gallons or more, so a half gallon really is not ideal for keeping bettas. If you're strapped for cash, you can use a rubbermaid/sterilite plastic storage bin--4 gallon bins are only about $3 at walmart or target. You will have to change the water less often and your fish can be safely heated. High protein food like frozen blood worms, brine shrimp, and/or live blackworms will help him recover faster. Methylene blue is also something to consider if you can find it, it is very good for treating ammonia poisoning and is a gentle preventative for infections and infestations. It can safely be used along with aquarium salt. 

Hopefully he will perk up with consistently clean water and warmth.


----------



## wherewolf (Nov 6, 2010)

thanks for the help, you guys, but this evening, homage passed on to the great galactic fishbowl (whatever you choose to call it)

i've learned a lot about betta care though and i intend to apply what I've learned to any other bettas I get 

Thanks again


----------

